# The benefit of rubber matting?



## horsesatemymoney (27 November 2011)

So, those of you who have shelled out on rubber matting, is it worth it? What are the benefits of it? I don't think that I would use any less bedding, so therefore is it worth it as a cushion from the floor? Does it work better on shavings or straw? Thanks


----------



## HarlequinSeren (27 November 2011)

I'd be interested to know this too, as I'm umming and ahhing about whether to get it or not, whether itll be worth it in the long run
HS x


----------



## 9tails (27 November 2011)

I have rubber matting and a half bed of wood pellets.  The bed is at least a foot thick though.  The stable feels warmer than those without mats, they're very easy to sweep and keep clean (as long as you don't buy the bobbled stuff) and I can have a play area at the front for hay and her treat ball without worrying that she'll lie down there and scrape herself on concrete.


----------



## Clippy (27 November 2011)

I can't believe anyone would doubt the benefits of rubber matting, but then, i've used it for years and would be mortified by standing a horse on concrete (though I must have done in the bad old days!).

You will save money on bedding! You won't need anywhere near as much. You won't need to put bedding down in the day when they're stood about. You will save time too. And you'll save your horse. I remember the bad old days when horses got their shod feet through the bedding and down to the concrete when getting up and slipped - scary! Hard, cold, damp concrete. Why would you want your horses stood on that when they can have rubber mats?

Honestly, it's a no brainer.


----------



## Jazzy B (27 November 2011)

I think if you are going to get rubber matting then you should get it done properly to fit your stable or at least clean the mats up  regularly.  Couple of liveries at my yard just use them as an easy option and quite frankly their stables stink because the urine has got underneath them!   I used to have them but it really made no difference to me I just have a thick bed whatever.  My Auntie is convinced they ruin horses feet  sure if she answers this post she will embellish on her theory!


----------



## Gilbey (27 November 2011)

All ours are bedded on rubber and have a bed too. The front is swept clean so when they are eating etc they are always supported. I remember the bad old days when horses had capped hocks and the like from the concrete floor underneath. We also have mats outside the stables as a walkway to the fields but that is a bit extreme I know!! Sadly have not noticed any less expense on bedding though.....


----------



## Abbeygale (27 November 2011)

If my stables didn't have matting in them, the horse I am looking after right now would never have any shoes as she is a perpetual foot scraper. (really really annoying!!) so I am very glad that I have mats down.  I also find that when I occasionally lift them to clean the stable out, the stable seems very empty and echoey - and they do seem warmer with them down. 

I know some people have told me in the past that mats cause thrush and other nasties in the foot - but tbh I can only see this happening if the mats are not cleaned and swept every day, and are left damp and skanky.  I have had mats in my stables for about 15 years, and have never had a horse with thrush, or anything else in the foot.


----------



## dafthoss (27 November 2011)

Personally I dont like them under a straw bed as I find the whole floor ends up wet rather than just a wet patch. But I do like them in front of the bed, strange I know. I like them with the little chip shavings not the flake ones though . 

One of the stables at the yard always has a massive stinky stream of wee coming out from the stable  from a tiny straw bed and badly fitted mats.


----------



## Ranyhyn (27 November 2011)

We have mats at livery, have to say I'm not fussed really.  The only thing I like is the cushioning but this could be achieved by a decent bed being laid.


----------



## SavingGrace (27 November 2011)

I wouldn't use anything else now!  The stables at my yard were designed for rubber matting though so the drainage is excellent...  I cover about a 3rd off the stable in about inch of shavings the stable is warm and cosy and Grace doesn't mind lieing down in it.  It honestly takes me about 10 minutes to muck it out I just sweep it all against a wall shovel into the wheelbarrow and put a fresh bed down.  I reckon it must work out about a bale of shavings a fortnight maybe more?


----------



## LouandBee (27 November 2011)

I've just put mats (EVA cow mats) down in my mares stable and so far I love them. I still have a full bed though (shavings) as I won't have my horses lieing or standing in pee. My reasons for using the mats was because she often scraped down to the floor when getting up despite a thick bed and to keep her warm. I must say, it's soooo much warmer. So much so that I now rug her less as she gets too warm.

My shared gelding also has mats (the old bobbled style stuff) and his stink! I think however that's because they aren't fitted walll to wall so you get a gap in the middle where all the pee gets under. V heavy to lift aswell.


----------



## biggingerpony (27 November 2011)

Always feel a bit uneasy about rubber matting, my mare quite often slipped on hers so much so I ended up taking it out! And I know a horse who fractured its leg and had to be pts because of slipping on its matting in the stable. Bedding wise, I still gave mine a fairly large bed as I felt mean her having anything less! Didn't really save me that much time tbh and still felt really unhygienic even though I used to completely lift them up and clean underneath thoroughly once a month.

So look very carefully in the type you get! I think they're expensive for what they are and doesn't really save you that much money in the long run!


----------



## bobreader (27 November 2011)

Rubber mats great under shavings, less bedding, easier to keep clean and warmer.
Under straw, complete waste of time, urine spreads every where and seeps under mats leaving nasty smells all the time and horrid flies in summer.


----------



## horsesatemymoney (27 November 2011)

xmillyx said:



			Always feel a bit uneasy about rubber matting, my mare quite often slipped on hers so much so I ended up taking it out! And I know a horse who fractured its leg and had to be pts because of slipping on its matting in the stable. Bedding wise, I still gave mine a fairly large bed as I felt mean her having anything less! Didn't really save me that much time tbh and still felt really unhygienic even though I used to completely lift them up and clean underneath thoroughly once a month.

So look very carefully in the type you get! I think they're expensive for what they are and doesn't really save you that much money in the long run!
		
Click to expand...

This is what I was concerned about, not so much on shavings but on straw. I would still have the same bed, as I couldn't just have a thin one, but it was more for the comfort, as in insulating between the concrete cold and the bedding. I have one horse on shavings and I think the same effect is achieved by deep litter, so it would probably be for the older horse with straw, although at present the bed is at least a foot deep. (not deep littered). Just concerned about the possible slipping!


----------



## dappyness (27 November 2011)

First things first - I'm not a mean mummy! My mare has rubber matting with just a small corner of shavings where she wee's. She has COPD and the lack of shavings and dust has done her wonders. Without rubber matting she would have to live out 24/7 which does not suit the princess! I do find sometimes it smells but a bit of water, disinfectant and a bit of a scrub it's lovely. All 3 horses at my stables now do this, none sleep in wee as the stables are 13x30 ft each and I mucked out all 3 this morning in just 15 min ( I'm sure it would be quicker if I wasn't still sleeping!)
Love em!


----------



## Chestnuttymare (27 November 2011)

I had matting at a yard some years ago and couldn't stand it. I was on straw and the wee just went under the matting and it smelled awful. I would lift the mats on a weekly basis and clean it out, i then had to go home and scrub me and my clothes as i smelled like an old peoples home! I put a lovely thick straw bed on the floor now, i would be quite happy to sleep there myself.


----------



## YorksG (27 November 2011)

We don't use rubber mats, but we do have earth floors. Two with straw beds and one with megazorb (she can't have straw as if she eats it she colics) I would never return to concrete floors, if I had the choice. We use big bale straw and it lasts us a good long time. We have had to experiment with the amount of bedding, as they are all rather wet mares and if we don't use enough bedding the floors get wet. If you get it right then earth floors are absolutely the way to go.


----------



## horsesatemymoney (28 November 2011)

I might give it a try, those of you that use it under a smaller shavings bed, how many bales do you find that you use a week this way?


----------



## Inchy (29 November 2011)

I have rubber matting (laid to fit very well) I have a huge deep bed of shavings too. I use it to protect against bumps and scrapes from rolling/ lying down etc, stops so much wear of feet/shoes. It offers a small amount of cushioning to the joints. It is non slip so much safer imo especially if you clip etc in your stables.

I would hate to go back to concrete floors, well worth the money!


----------



## paddy555 (29 November 2011)

horsesatemymoney said:



			I might give it a try, those of you that use it under a smaller shavings bed, how many bales do you find that you use a week this way?
		
Click to expand...

before I put fieldguard mats down 15 years ago I was using 2 bales per horse per week to deep litter 
My horses are stabled at night and brought in on wet miserable days as well. In summer they come in to get out of the flies. 
I use 1 bale per fortnight in summer (1 bale total between 9 horses) and now with wet rugs dripping on the bed I use a maximum of 2 bales total a week between 9 horses. I budget for on average 6 bales per month over the course of a year and this is plenty. 

It has saved me an absolute fortune. I chose fieldguard as the urine goes down through the mats rather than collecting on the surface. The mats have to fit the box properly otherwise it will stink. I take my mats up annually and pressure wash the whole thing. On some occasions they have been left for 2 years before their annual clean. 

To be successful mats have to go on a concreted sloping floor which has to slope to a drain that goes outside the stable. That way the urine and smell goes away and the mats are dry. 

I looked at many badly matted stables when I was considering doing mine. Some of the rugs on those horses were disgusting. I put mine down very carefully and paid very close attention to detail. That was what made it so successful. Our rugs stay very clean. 

The mats are warm and horses happy lying on them. Sometimes we go out in the daytime and there are half a dozen horses all having their siesta, many lying flat out playing dead. It also means the horses have a bed down 24/7. 
One consideration when I did it was my 25yo arthritic old cob. He improved considerably on mats and they gave him a comfortable life for another 6 years. 

Oh and mucking out is very quick.


----------



## POLLDARK (29 November 2011)

A pony of mine can develope a cough over the winter so has rubber matting & no bedding. A small area of shaving outside on the attached yard allows him to pee.  He sleeps on the mat with no problems (not as hard as a summer field !) & doesn't get a cough. Mats are great & you can save a fortune on bedding.


----------



## Natz88 (29 November 2011)

All 3 of my stables have matting. 2 of the stables have shavings & my haffie is on straw, but I must admit although he has straw on top of rubber matting I don't find mine smells at all unless I lift the matting up.


----------



## HHO admin (29 November 2011)

If you are considering going down the rubber matting route you might find these articles useful.

Rubber matting buyers guide

Useful tips when using rubber matting

HHO Admin


----------



## scarymare (29 November 2011)

On balance positive.

I have in all mine and (like many) bed the back of the stable with shavings.  The only thing I hate is the slippyness.  Foaling on them was a nightmare - foals can't get up - as too much gunk etc.  Also had a mare go over on them when she came in from the snow.  Not sure of the solution to that one.

Having new stables built but this time will be building on well drained hardcore and am intending to grass mat over it - will wait and see.


----------



## LansdownK310 (29 November 2011)

I bought matting for my horse after i'd witnessed her slipping on the concrete a few times in the stable ending up doing a bambi impression.

My matts were not cheap and due to my stable size (13 x 16) I matted the majority without cutting any matts (10 x 12) so have a gap at the back and a channel down one side which seems to work absolutely fine and they dont move. 

I use straw which is included in my livery price, I probably have the same amount of bedding as shes coloured with white legs, if I skimp on the straw she's filthy in the mornings


----------



## LansdownK310 (29 November 2011)

LansdownK310 said:



			I bought matting for my horse after i'd witnessed her slipping on the concrete a few times in the stable ending up doing a bambi impression.

My matts were not cheap and due to my stable size (13 x 16) I matted the majority without cutting any matts (10 x 12) so have a gap at the back and a channel down one side which seems to work absolutely fine and they dont move. 

I use straw which is included in my livery price, I probably have the same amount of bedding as shes coloured with white legs, if I skimp on the straw she's filthy in the mornings 

Click to expand...


Should also add that i've had no problems slipping on the matting.


----------



## Elsbells (29 November 2011)

I can remember stopping at my MIL's with the OH. There wasn't any carpet on the bedroom floor, which was concrete and we were using an airbed. Well all I can say is that it was the coldest night of my life!! We didn't sleep and nearly went to find a B&B at 4 in the morning

No horse of mine will ever sleep on concrete, even if it has a straw bed 6 ft deep!

I like the big thick and heavy mats and a good thick bed too!


----------



## horsesatemymoney (29 November 2011)

Thanks for all your replies- I'm thinking about using it just as a cushion underneath the normal amount of bedding, on the straw bed I'm just concerned about my horse slipping even though the bed will still be deep


----------



## Montyforever (29 November 2011)

I have a small stable for my little pony and ive got away with 1 big mat under a small bed of shavings for her for ages now and it works really well!! Only thing i would say is dont put the mats too close together otherwise the wee will just sit there and soak up into the bed rather than the floor


----------



## Pocket_Rocket (29 November 2011)

Rubber matting is definately worth having! I save on bedding and when my horse decided to hang himself he would of ended up with no skin left if he'd have been on concrete. He has a MASSIVE face, a bad eye, various wounds on his legs and a possible fracture to the leg but I can't imagine how much worse it would of been if he'd have been on concrete. Thank god his stable is fully matted its also fab whilst he's on box rest a nice soft cushion for his legs and he also has a massive bed at the moment to keep him as comfortable as possible. 

I'm very lucky though as all the stables on the yard are fully matted already put in before I got my horse. I also think its warmer for them to stand on rather than standing on cold concrete and its also less likely to get slippery. Its also much nicer for them to lie on I would definately invest in some. Once its down it should last for years.


----------



## Millie82 (29 November 2011)

YorksG said:



			We don't use rubber mats, but we do have earth floors. Two with straw beds and one with megazorb (she can't have straw as if she eats it she colics) I would never return to concrete floors, if I had the choice. We use big bale straw and it lasts us a good long time. We have had to experiment with the amount of bedding, as they are all rather wet mares and if we don't use enough bedding the floors get wet. If you get it right then earth floors are absolutely the way to go.
		
Click to expand...

This may sound REALLY stupid, but how do earth floors work?  Do you find a well draining area and put the stables on them with no floor? Do you have to relocate every so often as in mobile stables?..  They sound great and wanted to know more xx


----------



## jsr (29 November 2011)

I have 3 rubber mats, in summer when he's in for a few hours in the afternoon only I use nothing but in winter while he's in overnight I make large banks with around 3 banks of hemp type bedding, then just sprinkle over the floor to mop up pee..he doesn't lay down in his stable ever (too busy eating) so there is no point having a bed. All the pee runs to the door where I lay a good layer of shavings. It's so easy takes me literally 5 minutes to muck out and I use 1 bag of bedding every two weeks!! End of winter I dig out the banks and use whatever is useable and throw the rest.  Mats cost me around £60 for the 3 (got 1 for cheap from a mate) and it's been a very very good investment.

Excuse the dog stealing the food, and the fact I haven't finished sweeping but this is it.


----------



## BillyBob-Sleigh (29 November 2011)

I have used them a couple of times, once with a deep litter shavings bed and emptying it out after I thought my eyes were going to burn out with the ammonia as all the urine gets under the mats. The second time was straw and mats - NEVER again, everything smelled, his rugs smelled even he smelled bless him because he was lying down in it (I was on full livery and didn't have a choice on the bedding I had). Now I have him back on deep litter with concrete floor and it's loads better! I think if I ever had it again it would only be a square infront of his door as he likes to stand and look and the world going by so it's just a bit softer for him


----------



## starbar (29 November 2011)

I don't bother with them .  I don't like the way wee collects underneath them (I bed on straw), I'd be lifting them everyday and cleaning out underneath which kind of defeats the object!
I have really thick straw beds, if you drop the fork into them it doesn't hit the concrete.  I like to muck out and push the beds back everyday for the floor to dry out before the bed goes back down.  I'd quite happily curl up and sleep in one of my stables myself.
However, if I have a horse with allergies/copd it may be something I would look at but not something I would use out of choice


----------



## Brigadoon (29 November 2011)

I love it.
I had the usual worries about slipping and the smell but researched them well and ended up with Horsemat ones. They have a good drainage height and the urine flushes through them well with no pooling so no smell to talk about. I do have the floors done 'tho so everything drains well. I chuck a bucket of warm water with some cheap cleaner over them every week or so as well. One horse has the really thick spongy ones at the front as he has a vet condition and I feel its even better for him standing on to eat his hay.I use straw. I still have deep beds and banks but not quite as before and save a fortune compared to what I used to spend. 
It is so time saving.


----------

